# Connexion partagée et historique



## Flower22 (10 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous!
Alors voili, je sous-loue un appartement, et mon proprio m'a offert de me tirer un câble pour que je puisse me brancher à sa box (trop gentil)
Mais question: peut il avoir accès à mon historique, mes téléchargements..? 
Merci!


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Tout dépend de ce qu'il y a au bout du câble ethernet...
Si le proprio te semble louche, si c'est un ancien des R.G., et qu'il intercale un firewall (ou/et un Proxy) entre ses locataires et internet, là, "méfiage", il pourra absolument tout savoir, et agir en conséquent auprès des autorités concernées (brigades financières, pédophiles, politiques, anti-terroristes, société des auteurs...)

Ce qu'il faudrait faire, c'est sympathiser avec lui, s'intéresser à son installation informatique, et, subrepticement, regarder où tu es connecté(e).
Si c'est sur un switch ou un routeur (avec un port configurable pour faire du mirroring), alors là, il peut aussi "sniffer" avec un analyseur de réseau.
Bref, tout est possible...

L'hypothèse la plus vraisemblable (ne soyons pas parano ), c'est qu'il te connectera (comme il l'a dit) sur un port ethernet de sa box, et là, tu ne risquera rien rien...

Par contre, le FAI de ton proprio, lui, a les moyens de savoir absolument tout ce qui passe par la connexion internet.
Si tu te livres a des activités illicites, c'est lui (en premier...) qui aura des soucis...


----------



## Flower22 (11 Novembre 2011)

Hm... Pas rassurée du tout :mouais: Il tate l'informatique alors je ne doute pas de ses capacités à installer un routeur et cie... Pour le principe je m'interdit de continuer à utiliser cette ligne (on est pas dans Big Brother!!) Allez hop, go prendre un abonnement! 

Un grand merci pour la réponse Polo!!! 





==> J'aime les pommes (tiens pourquoi on a pas de smiley Apple?)


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Novembre 2011)

Alors, mon post (même si sur le fond, je n'ai pas dit de bêtises) était plus pour plaisanter que pour t'inquiéter...
Il est quand même peu probable qu'il s'amuse à t'espionner....


----------

